# Marbella/Malaga Site



## mickcope (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi - can anyone recommend a good site in the Costa Del Sol for a winter trip. 

Need to take dogs, ideally near the coast and in a perfect world have camp wifi?

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Many Brits over winter at Cabopino in the ACSI book. But I would recommend the site at Torre Del Mar. It's next to the beach and 5 minutes walk to a large Mercadona supermarket. A 10 minute walk to the bus takes you into Malaga and the site from memory is around 300 euros a month in the winter. Highly recommended.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi we stayed at camping Los Jarales a few years back nice quite site with bars and super market just outside the entrance.
There is a good bus service to Benalamadena Fuengarola & Malaga.

Peter.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Torre del mar east of malaga. Walking distance from town in most guides including ACSI .


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry Mick but there are no 'good' sites on the Costa Del Sol in my opinion, just bearable ones. Cabopino has a handful of decent pitches but you will be lucky to get one and be very careful in wet weather. Its best feature is it's position near the marina. Marbella Playa is probably the best of a bad bunch but you will be pushed for room. The locals have a saying for the three main sites in the area - death by fire, death by drowning, and just death.

It's sad I know but when we meet up with the family down there we take to an apartment. 

Ron


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

ob1 said:


> Sorry Mick but there are no 'good' sites on the Costa Del Sol in my opinion, just bearable ones. Cabopino has a handful of decent pitches but you will be lucky to get one and be very careful in wet weather. Its best feature is it's position near the marina. Marbella Playa is probably the best of a bad bunch but you will be pushed for room. The locals have a saying for the three main sites in the area - death by fire, death by drowning, and just death.
> 
> It's sad I know but when we meet up with the family down there we take to an apartment.
> 
> Ron


I would say thats a rather sweeping statement since the Costa del Sol stretches for about 40 miles. Thats why I suggested Torre del Mar about 20km east of Malaga there are also many other "Excellent " sites in this area.


----------



## giddy1515 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
A brand new site has opened at Duquesa just down the cost its on the beach and called Buena Vista camp site. It has wifi and is owned and run by an English chap. Shops restaurants, marina & golf all within walking distance.
It advertises itself as the best campsite in Spain!

Kind Regards
Adrian


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

ob1 said:


> Sorry Mick but there are no 'good' sites on the Costa Del Sol in my opinion, just bearable ones. Cabopino has a handful of decent pitches but you will be lucky to get one and be very careful in wet weather. Its best feature is it's position near the marina. Marbella Playa is probably the best of a bad bunch but you will be pushed for room. The locals have a saying for the three main sites in the area - death by fire, death by drowning, and just death.
> 
> It's sad I know but when we meet up with the family down there we take to an apartment.
> 
> Ron


There are now more than a "handful" of decent pitches at Cabopino as this Spring a lot of work has been done to create better terracing and water run off. I'm not a great fan of the site though but it's one of the better one's. By far the best is Torre Del Mar - close to the town, beach and public transport.

Personally if I was overwintering in Spain I'd go to Benidorm.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ron[/quote]
I would say thats a rather sweeping statement since the Costa del Sol stretches for about 40 miles. Thats why I suggested Torre del Mar about 20km east of Malaga there are also many other "Excellent " sites in this area.[/quote]

You are right Brian. My old brain only recognises the Costa Del Sol as the area west of Malaga including Marbella, which to be fair was the area that Mick was asking about.

I'm relieved that Cabopino are at last doing something about the state of their site as it's well overdue. My feeling about the sites in the area is that they have the sun to attract people and don't think they need to do much else.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cabopino every time. Lived on it for 18months and left last November. Mrs O got homesick. They have improved a lot of the pitches due flooding. 

The MH folk orgainize nightly entertainment in the winter. 

If you require any more info pm me


----------



## mickcope (Aug 9, 2009)

cheers all
mick


----------

